# Who here actually collects and pins insects?



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm just curious to see who does and who doesn't.  Trying to find more people to share the joys with lol.


----------



## a1_collection (Feb 18, 2009)

I do. I have been collecting and pinning for about 2 years or so now.


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 18, 2009)

I collect but I don't pin. nor do I care to ID. lol


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

i do  mostly CO insects (duh!) cause that's where i've spent most of my life. it's really fun and neat to see others reactions to it.


----------



## Vulgaris (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a small non professional collection of wasps/bees.

I don't kill them especially for pinning, so my collection grows only when I can find freshly dead wasps or if my captives die. 

I would have a great collection if I actually did collect and kill them for pinning, but I simply refuse to do it


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 18, 2009)

Vulgaris said:


> I have a small non professional collection of wasps/bees.
> 
> I don't kill them especially for pinning, so my collection grows only when I can find freshly dead wasps or if my captives die.
> 
> I would have a great collection if I actually did collect and kill them for pinning, but I simply refuse to do it


Why do you refuse?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 18, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> i do  mostly CO insects (duh!) cause that's where i've spent most of my life. it's really run and neat to see others reactions to it.


Yea I'm collecting between PA and NJ right now.  I'm going to Florida this summer but IDK the regulations of transferring dead bugs between states like NJ and FL....but I'd really like to add a _Nephila_ to my collection though!


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 18, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> Why do you refuse?


my guess would be out of respect for wildlife.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 18, 2009)

I mainly only collect certain types of beetles...I am a big Cicindela fan.  I've built up a decent pinned collection over the years...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 18, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> my guess would be out of respect for wildlife.


My guess as well.  That's why I didn't start right away but then I realized how little of an impact I would be making on the population as a whole so I figured what the heck.  Well I realized this after I had to build a collection for my entomology class.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 18, 2009)

I pinned my dead P.murinus.  It was a little time consuming considering how..um..juicy they are.  Smelled like rotting pickles for three weeks.  Ew.  I mostly end up pinning arachnids.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 19, 2009)

there's a way to do it so it doesn't smell like rotting parts...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> I pinned my dead P.murinus.  It was a little time consuming considering how..um..juicy they are.  Smelled like rotting pickles for three weeks.  Ew.  I mostly end up pinning arachnids.


I'd just preserve them in alcohol.  Makes life so much easier.


----------



## thedude (Feb 19, 2009)

idk how late i am for this thread but i collect and pin insects, if you look around you could probably find a few posts with pics of my collection in it.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> I'd just preserve them in alcohol.  Makes life so much easier.


while it is good for big collection, it's not too good for display...


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 19, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> while it is good for big collection, it's not too good for display...


Yep. Now she's mounted all pretty like and is up for trade at the Nature Exchange in Dallas Zoo. 

EDIT: I know I could stuff it with a cotton ball...but that's the only method I know of to help ease the smell off...anyway...my jeep stopped smelling like pickles now


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, unless you scrape the guts out, it will smell. i just stuff small amounts of tissue/cotton in so it looks lifelike:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> yeah, unless you scrape the guts out, it will smell. i just stuff small amounts of tissue/cotton in so it looks lifelike:


Well what about small specimens?

And I think vials make for a fine display!  And people I know have been impressed by my vials.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> Well what about small specimens?


small specimens don't have the amount of guts to rot, and don't smell bad. no need to stuff. 



ScottySalticid said:


> And I think vials make for a fine display!  And people I know have been impressed by my vials.


maybe. i guess i just prefer something on my wall that looks like it's still alive (except for being glued to a clear sheet of plastic ).


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> small specimens don't have the amount of guts to rot, and don't smell bad. no need to stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. i guess i just prefer something on my wall that looks like it's still alive (except for being glued to a clear sheet of plastic ).


Ah well so far all my bugs are going to my entomology professor first so I must store all arachnids in alcohol or else I get no points.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> Ah well so far all my bugs are going to my entomology professor first so I must store all arachnids in alcohol or else I get no points.


ah, gotcha  gotta get the points! wish my U had entomology classes...


----------



## ftorres (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello ALl,
I,like Danny collect beetles, but my collection is mainly on Mantodea,Phasmidia,Lucanidae,Dynastidae and Cetonidae. I do have other families but only a few species.

I do both, pin preserved specimens and I also collect and pin.

For some larger species you can try to dry freeze for several months if you don't want to scrape and stuff abdomens.

regards

francisco


----------



## a1_collection (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> I'd just preserve them in alcohol.  Makes life so much easier.


With you on that one. Makes life so much simpler.

And also Quoting Fransisco:



> For some larger species you can try to dry freeze for several months if you don't want to scrape and stuff abdomens.


What the fun in that?:} You learn a bit about insect anatomy if you do a careful slow job taking the guts out. Smell is the worst though.


----------



## ftorres (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Alex,
What is fun for some is not for others. I have done both and If I am lazy I freeze and if I have time I stuff.

SOme people might find this easier than stuffing.

The point is pinning and collecting is fun, regardless of what techniques you use.

regards

francisco


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 19, 2009)

Haha I just pinned it and didn't bother with stuffing or freezing.  Oh well. It's mounted so you can't smell it unless you get reeeeeeeeeally close.  Also, it was kind of fun because you couldn't smell it from a short distance so I tricked people into putting their nose up to it while still drying and got them to take a _big_ whiff.  lol it was funny watching the men try to keep their cool and not dance away going "Eeeeeeeeeew I'm gonna vomit!"


----------



## xchondrox (Feb 19, 2009)

When i was 12 or so my uncle gave me afew insect wall mounts. Ones a 18*24 with various insects on it, the other is a huge stick bug its body is almost 10"! 

But anyways, afew months back i picked up a bunch of dried specimens from a vendor that was set-up next to me at the indy swap. I have maybe 20 large beetles/insectst hat i need to have pinned in a 18*24 frame or two, some are m/f pairs. My problem is that I dont trust myself with the legs as they'll have to be rehydrated. So if any of the pinners here are getting cabin fever and want to help me out let me know


----------



## Dillon (Feb 19, 2009)

This is something interesting for me.

Anyone care to explain the process of how to do this?  Maybe post a link to a site describing the process one goes through to collect and pin and preserve properly?

thanks


----------



## deathwing (Feb 19, 2009)

We want pics!!!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

xchondrox said:


> When i was 12 or so my uncle gave me afew insect wall mounts. Ones a 18*24 with various insects on it, the other is a huge stick bug its body is almost 10"!
> 
> But anyways, afew months back i picked up a bunch of dried specimens from a vendor that was set-up next to me at the indy swap. I have maybe 20 large beetles/insectst hat i need to have pinned in a 18*24 frame or two, some are m/f pairs. My problem is that I dont trust myself with the legs as they'll have to be rehydrated. So if any of the pinners here are getting cabin fever and want to help me out let me know


Make a relaxation chamber!  Take a jar, put SOAKING WET newspaper on the bottom, add phenol to prevent mold, cover the paper with screen, place bug in and wait 3-4 days!

EDIT: if there's an easy-to-acquire chemical that any of you guys know of that can prevent mold in a relaxation chamber, please let me know!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

Dillon said:


> This is something interesting for me.
> 
> Anyone care to explain the process of how to do this?  Maybe post a link to a site describing the process one goes through to collect and pin and preserve properly?
> 
> thanks


http://entomology.unl.edu/tmh/ent115/labs/collecting.htm

EDIT: I skimmed the section on pointing small insects(the technique for the little insects like fruit flies) but I don't really like reading how to do it.  I went on Youtube and found some great videos that demonstrate how to point.  I'll add the link later once I'm back from class.

Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkEkBh-p0vk


----------



## moose35 (Feb 19, 2009)

all this talking.....



WHERE ARE THE PICS



      moose


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

moose35 said:


> all this talking.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry and don't mean to be a creep but right now I got more important priorities than showing off pictures of my mere 25 bugs and spiders to an internet message board. ;P 

Seriously, I'll try and take some tonight after I study for a bit.  I don't have a macro lens though, so they might just flat out stink like the stinkbug I have.

Ooooh, insect joke lolololol


----------



## moose35 (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> I'm sorry and don't mean to be a creep but right now I got more important priorities than showing off pictures of my mere 25 bugs and spiders to an internet message board. ;P
> 
> Seriously, I'll try and take some tonight after I study for a bit.  I don't have a macro lens though, so they might just flat out stink like the stinkbug I have.
> 
> Ooooh, insect joke lolololol


you sure have alot of time to post....over and over.
you surely have time to take a picture



             moose


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

moose35 said:


> you sure have alot of time to post....over and over.
> you surely have time to take a picture
> 
> 
> ...


procrastination is my enemy lol

seriously i'll get some up later i'm really gonna get to work now haha


----------



## lukatsi (Feb 20, 2009)

I collect insects, too, mainly beetles but also some true bugs that catch my attention. Most of them are from Central Europe, I only have one drawer of exotic specimens.

Here are a few pics, they don't give back how beautiful they are:

The Dynastes and Heteropteryx pairs were once living in my room






Callipogon senex and Petrognatha gigas (my favourite):







Psalidognathus friendi:







Of course I have more of the small ones, but they aren't so showy:







Aegosoma scabricornis, one of the biggest cerambycids here:







That's it for now


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 20, 2009)

i used to throw weird and huge bugs i found around in a box

...wonder where that box ended up:?


----------



## a1_collection (Feb 20, 2009)

This remidns me I have to organise my collecion. Currently I have stuff everywhere. 

Great collection by the way.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 20, 2009)

clam1991 said:


> i used to throw weird and huge bugs i found around in a box
> 
> ...wonder where that box ended up:?


find it!  i bet they can still be useful.  I just pinned a wasp I kept in a jar(just a random empty jar, no alcohol or anything) for 10 years.  It wasn't easy, but I did it!


----------



## Vulgaris (Feb 20, 2009)

ooo pics of the wasp?? I might be able to ID it for you, especially if you found in it PA

I'll post pics of my small wasp collection later, if you want to see it

I need to buy one of those cases to keep my collection in. I bought a pinning kit that came with absolutely everything you would ever need to start a collection eccept the case


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 20, 2009)

Vulgaris said:


> ooo pics of the wasp?? I might be able to ID it for you, especially if you found in it PA
> 
> I'll post pics of my small wasp collection later, if you want to see it
> 
> I need to buy one of those cases to keep my collection in. I bought a pinning kit that came with absolutely everything you would ever need to start a collection eccept the case


It's just a regular old paper wasp (_Polosites_?  I forget how to spell it).


----------



## Vulgaris (Feb 20, 2009)

May be regular to you but every specimen is interesting to me
Well you were close. _Polistes_ is correct 
Here are those pics






















And here is a nest display with a pinned _V. maculifrons_ queen (you can see her next to the nest)


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 21, 2009)

Very cool Vulgaris!

Seems you're really into the Hymenoptera.  This is what I have so far.  Only 2.  A bumblebee(I think....or carpenter) and a queen ant of some unidentified species.







I tell you, 2 megapixels is a bunch of crap.  I need a new camera BADLY.


----------



## Vulgaris (Feb 21, 2009)

The Bumble bee is likely a worker B. impatiens, but its hard to be sure from the photo.
I have 3 B. impatiens in my collection. 2 queens and a drone, but no workers

Cant tell about the ant. My best guess would be either Formica, Lasius, or Camponotus


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 21, 2009)

Vulgaris said:


> The Bumble bee is likely a worker B. impatiens, but its hard to be sure from the photo.
> I have 3 B. impatiens in my collection. 2 queens and a drone, but no workers
> 
> Cant tell about the ant. My best guess would be either Formica, Lasius, or Camponotus


Yea the ant isn't really easy to ID.  My prof couldn't even get it.

I'm sure he'll be able to get the bee ID'd.

BTW I noticed something about your bees.  They're kinda drooping!  May I suggest keeping the abdomen supported for a day or so until it dries out?  Just trying to help out a fellow entomologist!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Feb 21, 2009)

Been doing it since i was 11, im 20 now

pics















-gift




























i still have to mount these ones


----------



## a1_collection (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic Collection. Looks very professional.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2009)

OK here are some pics of mine.

Obviously it has a LOT of work to be done.  I found ten more dead bugs so hopefully I'll be able to use them all(some are kinda old and really dirty).  Cannot wait for it to warm up to get some cool ones!






The spiders(and tick) in their vials






Close ups of the biggest spiders.  A clubionid, fishing spider, and phidippus audax






Hymenoptera with a bumblebee and queen ant






Coleoptera with 2 species of click beetle, 2 multicolored asian ladybirds, and a rather large dermestid






The only member of Diptera worth showing right now.  Biggest syrphid fly I have ever seen!






Oh yea, here's Hemiptera with a brown stinkbug, box elder bug, and a leafhopper(probably going to trash it since I did a bad job pinning it)






Labels will be coming eventually!  And I'll udate you on the collection if you want!

Oh yea, I have Collembola too, but they're obviously impossible to photograph with my crappy camera


----------



## lukatsi (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you tried to use spreading boards and entomological pins? They make spreading much easier and you can make nice 'flat' butterflies with their wings in the right position.


----------



## myrmecophile (Feb 22, 2009)

Where are the collection data labels, without them that collection is worthless no matter how well done.


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 22, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> find it!  i bet they can still be useful.  I just pinned a wasp I kept in a jar(just a random empty jar, no alcohol or anything) for 10 years.  It wasn't easy, but I did it!


found it it had a cicada some huge beetles that are tanish wood color

but unfortunately their in pieces and there are maggots


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2009)

myrmecophile said:


> Where are the collection data labels, without them that collection is worthless no matter how well done.


if you read my post i said they're being made.  all the collection data is on post it notes all over my desk lol.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2009)

lukatsi said:


> Have you tried to use spreading boards and entomological pins? They make spreading much easier and you can make nice 'flat' butterflies with their wings in the right position.


i havent had to deal with butterflies and moths yet.  and i use entomological pins


----------



## lucanidae (Feb 22, 2009)

Did you mean Syrphidae?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2009)

lucanidae said:


> Did you mean Syrphidae?


WHOOPS lol yes I did.


----------



## lukatsi (Feb 22, 2009)

> i havent had to deal with butterflies and moths yet. and i use entomological pins


I replied to spyderowner69, but you can use it for bees and flies, too. Btw the shield bug is nice!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2009)

lukatsi said:


> I replied to spyderowner69, but you can use it for bees and flies, too. Btw the shield bug is nice!


Thanks!  They're all over the place though so it's not really anything special besides the first bug I ever pinned.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Feb 22, 2009)

i just used whatever pins i could find. i may switch to entomology pins when i start taking more entomology courses in university(next semester/year)
Pretty excited for the field work course.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 25, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> i just used whatever pins i could find. i may switch to entomology pins when i start taking more entomology courses in university(next semester/year)
> Pretty excited for the field work course.


Entomology pins don't rust like regular pins.  Use them!


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dang i dunno why i never thought of doing this myself, so i googled thoes pins and was looking at some stuff , what are spreader boards for exactly?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

nrokin said:


> Dang i dunno why i never thought of doing this myself, so i googled thoes pins and was looking at some stuff , what are spreader boards for exactly?


spreading the wings of butterflies and moths.  i think grasshoppers need the wings spread on one side as well


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 6, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> spreading the wings of butterflies and moths.  i think grasshoppers need the wings spread on one side as well



Is there any websites or books you guys used to get started ? i dont want to bother people with silly questions heh.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 7, 2009)

nrokin said:


> Is there any websites or books you guys used to get started ? i dont want to bother people with silly questions heh.


General Entomology textbooks used at many universities could help. When I get home this evening I'll look at the title of the one I used. It contains a number of keys to help identify the insects and it provides tips for pinning. 

As for the original topic of collecting bugs, I used to collect for pinning, but whenever crickets escaped the lizard cages they'd seem to go straight for my bug collection. After loosing a few specimens, I donated my collection to the teaching labs at the my university. I do still collect bugs and arachnids, but it is for the systematics work we are doing in our lab so the specimens are preserved in alcohol.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 7, 2009)

nrokin said:


> Is there any websites or books you guys used to get started ? i dont want to bother people with silly questions heh.


http://www.youtube.com/user/SpinelessScales

My Youtube profile has a playlist that consists of videos on how to collect insects.  The videos are by monkeyseevideos.

This site also has alot of good information on keeping and maintaining an insect collection: http://entomology.unl.edu/tmh/ent115/labs/collecting.htm

The book I used to help me is Borror and Delong's Introduction to the Study of Insects by Charles A. Triplehorn and Norman F. Johnson(7th edition).  Might be a bit pricey but still can be found under $100 on Amazon I bet.


----------



## Arachno Veteran (Apr 8, 2009)

I do. Mostly Hymenoptera. I collect colorful Bees/Wasps/Hornets (mostly tropical). So... If anyone here has any Colorful A1 specimens to sell...PM me  
-Al


----------



## Arachno Veteran (Apr 8, 2009)

Vulgaris said:


> May be regular to you but every specimen is interesting to me
> Well you were close. _Polistes_ is correct
> Here are those pics
> 
> ...


Very cool, very cool.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 8, 2009)

Arachno Veteran said:


> I do. Mostly Hymenoptera. I collect colorful Bees/Wasps/Hornets (mostly tropical). So... If anyone here has any Colorful A1 specimens to sell...PM me
> -Al


You would have loved the diversity of Pompilids I saw in South Africa a few months ago. Some were quite good looking as wasps go.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 9, 2009)

I came across a dying male polyphemus.  Is there any way to relax the already-dried specimen so I can pin it?  I'm afraid steaming would do something to the scales on the wings.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 10, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> I came across a dying male polyphemus.  Is there any way to relax the already-dried specimen so I can pin it?  I'm afraid steaming would do something to the scales on the wings.


It is quite simple really. Just get a bowl with a tight fitting lid then put wet paper towels on the bottom. Place a piece of styrofoam on top of the wet paper towels. Then place the bug on top of the styrofoam. Close the lid and wait. The humidity should loosen the bug so that you can put it in a different position. The time needed in my experience has ranged from a few hours to overnight in some cases.Don't leave it in too long or you'll grow fungus. I would put the bowls in my reptile room (it was warm in there) and they would soften much faster. Some put the bowl and wet paper towels (*before* the bug and styrofoam are added) in the microwave to warm the water and increase humidity.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 10, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> It is quite simple really. Just get a bowl with a tight fitting lid then put wet paper towels on the bottom. Place a piece of styrofoam on top of the wet paper towels. Then place the bug on top of the styrofoam. Close the lid and wait. The humidity should loosen the bug so that you can put it in a different position. The time needed in my experience has ranged from a few hours to overnight in some cases.Don't leave it in too long or you'll grow fungus. I would put the bowls in my reptile room (it was warm in there) and they would soften much faster. Some put the bowl and wet paper towels (*before* the bug and styrofoam are added) in the microwave to warm the water and increase humidity.


Thanks!  Maybe this one won't smell like pickles like the T I pinned


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 10, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Thanks!  Maybe this one won't smell like pickles like the T I pinned


If you're preserving something as large as a T there are some steps you can take to keep the smell down. Honestly though, once the collection gets large enough, there is a bit of a "museum" odor to it. All those little guys rotting away inside.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 10, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> If you're preserving something as large as a T there are some steps you can take to keep the smell down. Honestly though, once the collection gets large enough, there is a bit of a "museum" odor to it. All those little guys rotting away inside.


Oh yeah I know but it was my first pin and so I just dried and mounted it in a sealed glass case


----------



## Raventears (Apr 22, 2009)

*I do!*

I pin insects for personal learning and teach Entomology to 2 high school classes here in our AgSci department each eyar, so I teach the kids to do it and turn in a collection, too. I am going to start a M.S. Entomology this fall with a focus on Forensic Science, so the preserved bugs will come in handy at some point, I am sure. Happy pinning!
Keeley:clap:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 22, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> It is quite simple really. Just get a bowl with a tight fitting lid then put wet paper towels on the bottom. Place a piece of styrofoam on top of the wet paper towels. Then place the bug on top of the styrofoam. Close the lid and wait. The humidity should loosen the bug so that you can put it in a different position. The time needed in my experience has ranged from a few hours to overnight in some cases.Don't leave it in too long or you'll grow fungus. I would put the bowls in my reptile room (it was warm in there) and they would soften much faster. Some put the bowl and wet paper towels (*before* the bug and styrofoam are added) in the microwave to warm the water and increase humidity.


there are agents you can add to prevent mold growth.  i forget the names off the top of my head though


----------



## BeetleflyGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried injecting arachnid specimens with ethanol via a hypodermic syringe? I mostly pin insects but I do have a few scorpions on pins that were injected with ethanol and I have never noticed a smell from them.


----------



## Arachno Veteran (Apr 29, 2009)

*Ugghh! I hate Internet Explorer!*

  OK, I was half way through typing a multi-paragraph response, explaining all the tips I could think of, including all the different chemicals (and substitutes) that you could use...when I went to use/download the spell check -everything was blasted away! I'm so frustrated now, I'm not about to type it all over again - If you really want to know, or have a specific question - PM me. :wall: 
This is why I barely ever use IE as a browser :?


----------



## bugboy3092 (Aug 3, 2016)

I pin too, mostly beetles though


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 3, 2016)

I do as well. I've taken several classes where it's been a requirement, but I do it for fun as well. I collect mostly Lepidoptera, Carabidae, Orthoptera, and Odonata.


----------



## louise f (Aug 3, 2016)

Necro anyone, good god this thread is 7 years old.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 4, 2016)

I swear, this is going to drive me batty. Do people just fail to read the date? Are we regressing? ??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 8, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I swear, this is going to drive me batty. Do people just fail to read the date? Are we regressing? ??????


What, should we have started a new thread with the same topic? It's not like it's a question specific to the OP being addressed. This discussion is still relevant today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 8, 2016)

I had a pretty good collection as a kid.  Ultimately, my bugs would become brittle and break.


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 12, 2016)

I do a fair amount of collecting. Buprestidae, Cicindelinae, Cerambycidae, Odonata, and Orthoptera, though I collect any interesting individuals of other groups.


----------

